# Visual sexing womas



## Ryan-James (Dec 18, 2021)

Anyone any good at sexing womas visually that could have a crack at these two? They were meant to both be females but was having a look today they have very different tails, first one (i just got it today) it has a much longer and thinner tail, second one (had it a while) is shorter and fatter, I remember hearing this was a thing with womas


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 21, 2021)

I see no one else has jumped in, so I'll have a dip with some thoughts . But please take all this with a tablespoon worth of salt though. I know enough to be dangerous - not enough to be right! The only reason I'm even posting is because no one else has. I certainly don't feel qualified. But here goes:

Also as I understand it, the only sure way of sexing is either probing, or ultrasound, but it seems that many can have good guesses visually. 

So let's start with this: Male pythons have hemipenes - and these require more 'room' in the tale. I would thus expect male tails from the cloaca will therefore be longer, and thicker to accommodate this - where females will be shorter from the cloaca to the tail, and start to narrow quickly from the cloaca. 

It might be handy to know how many scales from the cloaca of each snake until it starts narrowing, and/or to take photos and post them here. That would give someone with more experience here more information to go on to possibily assist. 

Looking at the photos from above, *if* the cloaca on the 2nd photo is right before where it narrows - my _*guess*_ would be towards being female. If on the other hand the cloaca on the 2nd photo is further up the body (like 8 scales) before it narrows - then my *guess* is that there's a greater chance it may be a male. I don't have the experience myself to be able to judge one way or the other, just sharing some thoughts on my understanding incase it helps, since you've had no answers todate.


----------



## Dustproof (Dec 29, 2021)

I found this when my Woma was Pooing, males you will see the Hemipenes sticking out whist trying to push out a turd. If you don't see these Hemipenes, it's obviously a Female.


----------

